# Rod guide glue/epoxy deteriorating



## allegedp (Aug 2, 2010)

Is there anyone in the Pensacola area that can "renew" my rod guides? Rod is nothing special, but Ive had it for many years and I'm used to it. What does something like that cost?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

You'll have to re-wrap the guides too; as, you'll not be able to remove the epoxy w/o tearing up the thread. 

If you're spending that much, you may as well get new guides too.

For a simple wraps, it's about $10 / guide for labor plus the cost of the guide.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I can fix it up for you. Send me your info.


----------

